# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Những vấn đề khác >  Trải nghiệm những điều kỳ diệu tại Saint Louis

## storeviettel

Là một thành phố cũ kỹ của Mỹ, St Louis nắm bắt nhiều địa danh lừng lẫy, thắng cảnh' tuyệt đẹp sẽ cung ứng cho du khách ngoại quốc chuyến du lịch không rảnh rỗi và đáng nhớ. Có gì kì thú ở St Louis? Hãy đặt vé máy bay đi St Louis của hãng Qatar Airways và bay đến Mỹ ngay nhé! 
>>*Không những mang đến lịch trình giá rẻ trên, VINAJET còn chuyên khai quật [replacer_a] với các chương trình khuyến mại 'CỰC HOT' chỉ có vào dịp cuối năm* 
*Trải nghiệm những điều kỳ diệu tại Saint Louis* 
*Grant's Farm* 
Một trong những điểm đến mà bạn nên học tập để thỏa mãn tính hiếu kỳ chính là trang trại Grant't Farm mang một vẻ đẹp rất gần với thiên nhiên và tạo cảm thụ quen thuộc hết sức.  Lúc trước trang trại thuộc quyền sở hữu của gia đình Buschsau, nhưng đến năm 2008 nó đã được bán lại cho nhà InBev. Với mục đích có tính cộng đồng' là bảo tàng các loài động vật đang đứng trước nguy biến tuyệt chủng nên nông trại kỳ thú không ít sự để tâm của khách bốn phương đến từ muôn nơi. Phí vào cửa cho chuyến ghé thăm là 12 USD và khoản tiền này được vận dụng để duy trì hành động của Grant't Farm được câu kéo hơn.  Hành khách sẽ cùng vui chơi, ngắm nghía những con vật tưởng chừng chỉ sẽ được xem trên phim ảnh hay sách báo như lạc đà, trâu rừng, ngựa, kangaroo, dê núi, các loài chim. Đây là một trải nghiệm kỳ thú đến nỗi bạn chỉ muốn thời giờ ngưng lại ở giây lát này mà thôi. 
*The Cathedral Basilica* 
nhà thờ The Cathedral Basilica còn có một tên gọi khác là thánh đường Saint Louis, là nơi mà những hành khách sùng đạo muốn tìm những khoảng lặng và tĩnh tại tu tâm, nhưng cũng song song là địa điểm dành cho những du khách muốn tìm hiểu về lịch sử, tôn giáo.  Nhà thờ  này trực thuộc Giáo hội đạo thiên chúa La Mã, được vun đắp hoàn tất vào năm 1914 và đóng vai trò là nhà thờ mẹ của Tổng Giáo phận Saint Louis.  Cận kề khu vực dùng để làm nơi nguyện cầu, nghe những lời răn bảo thì nhà thờ còn có một bảo tàng nhỏ lưu giữ những hiện vật chủ lực liên đới đến đạo gia tô và một khu vực nhà nguyện dưới tầng hầm để tôn vinh về các vong linh của những vị cựu lãnh đạo của Tổng giáo phận. 
>>*Ngoài ra, hãy thử lập kế hoạch du ngoạn siêu kiệm ước với [replacer_a] được bán với nhiều biệt đãi thú vị tại VINAJET* 
*Gateway Arch* 
Đây là hình tượng đặc điểm của đô thị Saint Louis, là tượng đài cao nhất vùng đất Tây bán cầu và trên thế giới, hơn cả Tượng nữ trung tự do, kim tự tháp' và Tháp Eiffel. Đây là một kết cấu cấu trúc bằng thép vĩ đại', đẹp mê lịm, thuộc đài tưởng niệm khai thác quốc gia của Jefferson. Gateway Arch được thiết kế bởi kiến trúc sư Eero Saarinen và kỹ sư kết cấu Hannskarl Bandel vào năm 1947 nhưng phải đến năm 1963 mới bắt đầu bắt đầu xây dựng vun đắp, hoàn thiện vào năm 1965 và mở cửa đón khách vào năm 1967. 
Chiếc cổng Vầng trăng khuyết "khổng lồ" Gateway Arch này được làm từ loại thép không gỉ hạng sang.  Điểm nổi bật ở chỗ Gateway Arch có đáy hình tam giác đều nhưng bên trong vẹn toàn rỗng nhằm phương châm có khả năng đưa khách ghé thăm lên tận đỉnh mái vòm để nhìn ngắm toàn cảnh' thành thị.  Thường niên  Gateway Arch đón tiếp khoảng hơn 4 triệu lượt hành khách mua vé máy bay đi Mỹ và là một trong những tượng đài hút khách nhất thế giới. Năm 1987, Gateway Arch được ghi nhận là điểm du lịch lịch sử quốc gia nước Mỹ. 
>>*Bên cạnh hành trình du hành lí thú trên, bạn có thể tham khảo [replacer_a] để tham gia một chuyến du ngoạn siêu dành dụm khác* 
*Park Forest* 
khu vui chơi Park Forest có diện tích tổng cộng khoảng 1, 400 ha, ngự trị hướng tây thành thị Saint Louis.  Khu vui chơi  này từng là nơi xảy ra liên hoan khoản đãi ô-lim-pích mùa hè năm 1904 và cũng được xem là khu vực nội đô.  Khu vui chơi  này khá không nguy hiểm, tươm tất, có suối, cầu treo, vùng đất nướng BBQ dã ngoại. và hoa luôn nở rộ vào các mùa trong năm.  Một chút danh thắng trong khu vui chơi kỳ thú hành khách như vườn thú Saint Louis, bảo tồn nghệ thuật, bảo tồn lịch sử' hay bảo tàng khoa học của thành phố. 
du khách hãy tạm gác những mệt nhừ và sức ép từ công tác, cuộc sống' đang đè nặng tâm trí mà xuất phát khai phá thành phố du lịch tiềm ẩn những trải nghiệm kì thú.  Khu vực này sẽ giữ chân bạn bởi cảnh sắc phong lưu trong nền thời tiết ôn hòa, dễ chịu. Nên liên lạc sớm với phòng vé của {hãng hàng không} Asiana Airlines để được nắm bắt những tờ vé máy bay đi Saint Louis có kiên cố nhất. 
*Nguồn bài viết trích từ VINAJET*

----------

